# Question..



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I just got him yesterday, there has been a lot of what seems like fairly harmless brawling between all the fish. Anyway, i noticed that there is what looks like white stuff small hanging off a little bit on one eye, and on the other eye its just a white spot, both pretty small. would this be disease or injury? I tried to take a pic but its pretty small and wont show up. Whatta you guys think? I tested the ammonia earlier today it was a bit high but i did a water change this afternoon and i retested now and it is at a very safe level almost non detectable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it could be ammonia burn - so your water change will help loads, other than that I can suggest keeping the tank conditions good and look for further symptems.


----------

